# Did a small drilling job 2" drain line take a look.



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

Hope you guys like this video. This was a small job that looked easy but was a bit complicated due to the target sewer line not being very deep and slope was not very easy to get. To top it off we had 2 concrete footings to deal with and was running too close to everything.

Thanks to the f2 system we know where we are at all times and we can predict the results. Kept the line at 2% slope and came up at 7% right under the island.

The problem was the original line had corroded and the only way to replace it was open trench. The line was going across the house a re-route would have ended in breaking and excavation inside the house taking lots of time and costing thousands to the home owner.

I was called in by a fellow plumber to come up with a better solution and here is what I did:yes:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Outstanding video!!


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

Flat out cool.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

That was neat to see.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Nice job!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Is the unit you used for pushing the bit and pulling the pipe the same type as I've seen being used for pipe bursting?


----------



## Rexticle (Nov 12, 2011)

Well done! 
My only question is why the big hole just inside the front door? Did it have something to do with the footing!


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Cool stuff to watch.


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

chonkie said:


> Is the unit you used for pushing the bit and pulling the pipe the same type as I've seen being used for pipe bursting?



There are a few units. This one is the basement buddy drill by Roddie inc. it does pull, rotates and push. This drill was not designed for bursting it is only to make a pilot hole. However because the drill makes about a 3" hole you can pull pipe up to 2" without using a bursting machine. This is excellent for residential and light commercial because of the compact size of the machine.

I use this system to make a hole only when it comes to bigger pipe. After the pilot hole is made I use my pipe bursting equipment and can pull up to 6" HDPE pipe. Water, gas, electrical and sewer up to 2" is no problem with this system. As stated bigger size pipe requires bursting.


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

Rexticle said:


> Well done!
> My only question is why the big hole just inside the front door? Did it have something to do with the footing!


Yes both holes!
The one by the door and the 2nd inside. We had to break some of the concrete footing to make this work. The drill is not strong enough to core concrete. Still minor excavation compared to opening everything. In most cases all you need is the hole where the drill will be set up and a 2nd hole where pipe will go in. This is 90% of the time. It works on most soils, but no concrete or big rocks. However it can be steered left, right , and down.

If the target sewer line would have been deeper. I could just go right under the footings but in this case I couldn't do that again due to the depth of the target sewer line that we connected to on the outside.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Sweet video! I dont think theres anything more exciting then a trenchless job that goes well! Im really impressed with that Roddie. He hit it on the head when he designed that unit.


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

bulldozer said:


> Sweet video! I dont think theres anything more exciting then a trenchless job that goes well! Im really impressed with that Roddie. He hit it on the head when he designed that unit.


Yes not only that but their service is 2nd to none. Rod gets on the phone right away, sends replacement parts no questions asked. I'm very happy with them any issues I had they took care of them right away. The local guy drives to my shop on short notice. They did the my 1st 2 jobs for me to make sure I was comfortable with the equipment. Def. one of my favorite machines it works and that's what I want.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Thats what i like to hear! Positive experiences with manufacturers! Im looking at that unit real hard, i remember when roddie first talked about it. Now i might just have to jump in!


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

You were supposed to be finding a used one for me. You can get one right after me.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Thats why they call me the sloth! I move slow, real slow! I wish i could find one for you so i can get you to come to work for me!


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

I'd drill for ya. You can load that thing in a geo metro and go drilling.


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

Here is what I'm talking about. Roddie came up with a new drill head that improves the old one. Got this in the mail FREE!

New attachments for pulling and all. Xmas came early:thumbup:

IMG_3469 by John Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Sweeeeeet!!!!!!


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

I wonder why he chose a brown epoxy coat for the finish? Looks like a turd sitting on you desk.


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

PPRI said:


> I wonder why he chose a brown epoxy coat for the finish? Looks like a turd sitting on you desk.


Just the right color man. Come on you should know if it looks like a turd it looks like money :laughing::laughing:

Same thing I think when I walk into a service call when everything is clogged and there is you know what overflowing everywhere chi chin $$$


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

I love it!


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

That's when we're gonna make money. When I'm spending it I want it to look fast, sexy and expensive as hell.


----------



## Johnny Cantina (Feb 14, 2016)

Nice job!$$


----------



## TrenchlesAddict (Sep 16, 2015)

That's pretty cool. How many jobs have you used this on? Have you encountered rocky soil? I'm curious as to what happens when you encounter a big rock (larger than 8" ) . I like that you used a DCI to monitor. 
Great job and thanks for sharing.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I have had a few friends that needed new water mains and went either drilling or the torpedo method...as they didnt want to have a trench dug through there landscaping..it was very impressive as long as the drill or torpedo stayed on target..


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I tried to make a vid today of us almost doing the same thing, (pilot hole then enlarge) but it was pouring out and I kept turning the phone upside down so it came out terrible and too long lol but the pipe came out right!


----------



## Kpwplumb (Dec 28, 2015)

Pretty awesome stuff.


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

TrenchlesAddict said:


> That's pretty cool. How many jobs have you used this on? Have you encountered rocky soil? I'm curious as to what happens when you encounter a big rock (larger than 8" ) . I like that you used a DCI to monitor.
> Great job and thanks for sharing.


I have done jobs on very hard soil. Takes longer to drill as the drill moves slower but no rocks. I have not been able to drill trough concrete footings. I'm sure if bigger than 8" rocks or if you run into very rocky soil when digging the drill could not work.

My rule is that if I can dig it by hand the drill will always work. If I have to use equipment such as breakers etc soil could be too hard for the drill.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

That's the real thing right there "Soil Conditions" When I got my 1st drill and went to Ditch Witch for some hardware the head guy who was from the Portland office said "Good Luck" I asked what? He said there where really only 3-4 guys doing directional drilling in Seattle but if you go down to Portland there are 50 guys running around drilling. He said the bits and reamers and most important technique used from one location to another make or break a successful job. I thought right lower competion numbers where all my ears heard lol. But he was right I rolled through Portland and saw lots of drills all over going to jobs and in Seattle very very few. I have had jobs I could not get the drill to resurface because of hard ground and rock formations. I have learned that it is more likely I will succeed with pure mega ton pushing power than drilling on a lot of my jobs, I would love to just sit in the control seat and drill but it ain't going to happen where I live. Still I would like to have a basement buddy just for the jobs it could work at but at 31k right now is not that time.


----------

